# Camping Wine



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey Guys. I need the advice of the wine lovers out there. The misus and I will be camping this weekend and I am wanting to pick up a bottle of wine. Nothing like wine undert the stars. She is not a huge wine fan but I am trying to win her over. I would like a merlot or a cabernet, not being paired with food, and rather newbie friendly. I am also at a crossroads between something with age and something with no age. Any i deas and suggestions would be helpful. Also would help if it was a lil easy to find. Most of the wine avaliable around here is made of Uncle Jimbo's farm, and not very tasty.:r Thanks .

Zack


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

I know you said Merlot or Cabernet (Sauvignon?) but I think Shiraz is a really easy drinking wine that's good for winning over Newbies. Australian is ussually good value.  
What is your price range?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

stormin said:


> I know you said Merlot or Cabernet (Sauvignon?) but I think Shiraz is a really easy drinking wine that's good for winning over Newbies. Australian is ussually good value.
> What is your price range?


Just shoot some ideas. Probably nothin over $30 a bottle. I have considered that. It is a possibility.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Let's see...... camping.........

Ripple, Spañada (if they still make it), Blue Nun, Thunderbird, or Lancer's, for a start.  

Actually, I would recommend a Meritage (Bordeaux Blend), which is much smoother than a Cab. Many companies make them.

You also might try a Pinot Noir. Very delicious with plenty of fruit flavors and complexity.

Doc


----------



## WooferBearATL (Apr 22, 2006)

Just stay away from Boones Farms. <G>


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Peter Lehmann Shiraz 2002 - Australia

Made Wine Spectator's Top 100 list and the Best Value list in 2005.

Cheers!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Some of the aussie wines have screw caps now. Go find the most expensive Aussie Shiraz with a screw cap you can find and bring that. Can't remember which one I had last week that was quite tasty.


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Try a grenache or shiraz very easy drinking for a first timer


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Here are a few fairly common ones. I've listed them in the the order of what I like best to least.

Justin Cabernet
Neil Ellis Cab/Merlot
J Lohr Cabernet
Hess Select Cabernet
Clos du Bois Cabernet
"Napa Valley Vineyards Cabernet" (this is really the name.. black bottle, clear label)


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

I know you want a red but would she like something semi-sweet? How about a Gewurtztrameiner or Reisling chilled in a nearby stream or the cooler. Only wines my wife really enjoys and I think they're great warm weather wines.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

galaga said:


> I know you want a red but would she like something semi-sweet? How about a Gewurtztrameiner or Reisling chilled in a nearby stream or the cooler. Only wines my wife really enjoys and I think they're great warm weather wines.


My wife loves Caymus Conundrum - incredibly sweet white wine. I think it tastes kind of like syrup...


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

My secret weapon for those who don't think they like red wines is La Crema Pinot Noir. The 2000 is awesome, but the 2002 will be easier to find. Will run you about $20/bottle. Well worth looking for!


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

There is a wine called "Red" that is awsome. It comes in a 1L bottle. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

SO I went with a local vineyard. Ordered the Red wine Sampler. They were very nice and great to keep the money local. Worth a look.

Post Familie


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Good on ya for keeping it local and for really doing something nice for the soon to be.


Stacey


----------

